# BNBF Northern Qualifier results



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

Novice

4 Mark Ford

3 Matt Black

2 Will Elliot

1 Stuart Pelling

Teens

4 Kyle Dalton

3 Adam Matyazewski

2 Alex Fodor

1 Tom Hoesli

Juniors

4 Tony Mowbray

3 Richard Bath

2 Stephen Burke

1 Rob Wardley

Masters 0/50s

4 Andrew Wall

3 John Bullock

2 Peter Middleton

1 Kevin Powell

Masters

4 Felix McAlinden

3 Mike Dancer

2 James Blyth

1 Pete Sampson

Miss Physique

4 Eve Day

3 Fraces Heywood

2 Cat Hampshire

1 Helen Thwaites

Lightweight

4 Iqbal Hussain

3 Steve Joyner

2 John Farrell

1 Steve Morris

Middleweight

2 Richelieu Quot

1 Paul Bamber

Heavyweight

4 Daniel Awolola

3 Mike Bell

2 Chris Bolger

1 Jerome Pithers

Figure

4 Lesley-Ann Armstrong

3 Roma Rudewicz

2 Kelly Rennie

1 Elsa Gotteberg

Best Wheels : Steve Morris

Best Presentation male : Richelieu Quot

Best presentation female : Elsa Gotteberg

Overall Mr Winner : Steve Morris


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Was it a good show hun x


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

Always a good show 

Hamster looked good, lovely posing routine. Just a little tighter for finals and could do well.


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Cool im glad she did well


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Dawn said:


> Novice
> 
> 4 Mark Ford
> 
> ...


came around 5pm

it was the first show i ever been to, it was a good evening out and it was fully worth it because pete won his class


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

Pete impressed me with his improvements last year and yet again this year. He's obviously taken comments about his physique on board and worked on it. That's what this game is about. I never got to see him to congratulate him so please pass on my best to him and I looked forward to seeing him at the finals.


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Steve Morris has a great look, ripped and hard. No disrespect to the others in the overall but he was the clear winner.

Congrats to him.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Dawn said:


> Pete impressed me with his improvements last year and yet again this year. He's obviously taken comments about his physique on board and worked on it. That's what this game is about. I never got to see him to congratulate him so please pass on my best to him and I looked forward to seeing him at the finals.


i'll take some of the compliments aswel as i train with him  i always make sure he gets out them extra few reps haha 

everyone in the gym thinks hes needs to size up his legs a little, but he dont listen to any of us lol

and i'll tell him dawn said congrats :thumbup1:


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

ryda said:


> i'll take some of the compliments aswel as i train with him  i always make sure he gets out them extra few reps haha
> 
> everyone in the gym thinks hes needs to size up his legs a little, but he dont listen to any of us lol
> 
> and i'll tell him dawn said congrats :thumbup1:


LOL. He'll probably not know me by name, but describe me as the short one with pink hair and he might:thumb:


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

yeh i jus said dawn with the pink hair lol she wanted to say congrats but you were gone so fast she didnt get chance to

and he said yeh coz i was vex init and tierd i had been there since morn! i wanted the overall (then he kissed his teeth) haha


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

Oh I think he would have been in the running for the overall. He wasn't the biggest but he was amongst the best in condition. Unfortunately for Pete, Steve who won had good symmetry and superb condition and he seemed to get tighter and tigher with each pose. He should be proud not despondent. Seeing a competitor improve on each appearance is good especially when it's on the points that they've been told to work on, he clearly listens.


----------



## damon86 (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi.

I competed at the Northerns in the Lightweights. It was my first time competing, I loved it and definately wanna go for it again next year. Unfortunately due to a hour n half drive and relying on lifts from friends and family to get home I couldn't stick around for judges feedback. As I did most of my training and dieting alone for this comp I'd love the chance to speak with some of the judges to see what parts of my body need the most work and maybe how I could diet better etc.

Any idea who I could contact for things like this?

P.S. Steve Morris looked awesome and it was cool to be in the same class as him. Maybe one day I can look as good and take that trophy.


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

Me  . I did the report so made loads of notes on everyone. Shall send you a PM


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

Damon, can't send you PM as you're a new member.


----------



## damon86 (Aug 7, 2010)

Ok cool. I've sent you my email address.


----------

